# Any Scooter / Motorbike experts out there?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The "Pig" is dead!  

Our little Peugeot Speedfight II 100cc has broken down in France.

Its gone perfect all summer although to be fair it has had some real punishment. About 4 miles from the van down at Sanquenet in Landes, south western france there was bit of a noise, a sharp tug and then loss of power and engine completely.

I think it siezed. However at first it wouldnt start or kick over then after a few minutes it did turn over and would kick but wouldnt start. Then 5 more minutes and it was really hard to kick over and nothing on the electric start.

Now its back at the van and it will kick over but will not start. I am guessing if it was completely siezed then it would not turn over at all.

The quandry is we have 4 weeks left so do we try and get it fixed here or leave it until we get home? The Speedfight 100cc is not a well known bike in France and in 2009 when we broke a drive belt I had to get one shipped from the UK and the whole debarcle cost us 9 days.

Plus my other concern is (and this happened last time) they will take it in, take it to bits and then tell you its knackered but they havent got the parts but still charge you for the time to put you back at square one. My experience of bike dealers in France is not a good one.

Any thoughts or suggestions?

On a positive note we broke down on one of those massive long stretches of road in Landes and thumbed a lift from the first car that passed which was a really friendly French guy in a bright red British Mini!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear about this happening.....

Bring it back home to deal with ......

Reasons; if it has seized there may well be damage to piston rings or cylinder causing a loss of compression,

if it has seized there could be serious damage to e.g. the con rod,

if it has seized it is unlikely to run again in a useable manner without extensive (expensive) checking.....

if it is condemned and you try to replace the engine in France you may well have to wait a VERY long time, although labour is cheaper in France....

if you decide it is beyond economic repair, you may be liable for import duties just to scrap it and would undoubtedly have to produce loads of pieces of paper for their bureaucracy.....

I do not know it's value or it's age, but would doubt it would be economic to have repaired.......

BUT I am not an expert, merely a former motorcyclist......

Good luck, but I suspect it will not give you much more pleasure sadly......

Dave

NB I did not make any funnies out of this incident - I feel sorry for you and do not feel it is appropriate.....

Most seem to be worth around £500 - 750;

http://www.newsnow.co.uk/classifieds/motorbikes-scooters/peugeot-speedfight-2-100cc.html


----------



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi - I've sorted out a couple of Speedfights in recent years although my experince of
Lambrettas is greater.

Seizure is usually caused by a lack of cylinder wall lubrication and/or overheating.

You can be lucky if the piston rings don't get trapped in their grooves by burred over skirt material and the cylinder wall isn't grooved by a high spot on the piston.

Overheating and seizure can hole the piston.

I think your scooter has a posilube system ie you don't mix 2stroke oil and petrol like you would for a chainsaw so the first thing to check is that the oil tank has oil in it.

Does it still have good compression?

Examination of the spark plug can give a good indication of what's been going on inside the engine - can you get it out to do this?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Spark plug out, decent squirt of wd40 down the plughole wait..........then try. Worked on my seized garden vac. :wink: 

Where are you :?: 

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I topped it up with oil before we set off today. it has a separate oil tank and it was full to the brim when we left. The only thing I would say is that I have been using Castrol Semi Synthetic oil in France all summer and I topped it up with a similar Rockoil bought back in the UK, different colour but I know some people say you shouldnt mix them. I have done this before though.

I dont know if I can get to the Spark plug, I will have a look.

The monitory value of the bike is probably less than you quoted Dave. Its done 21000 KM. More really as the speedo was broke for a while one year in France.

Ive had it over 6 years and it only had just over 1000km on it when we got it so its had some use.

I came within a hairs breadth of buying a Honda Vision off a member on here before we came away but in the end I couldnt bear to part with The Pig. so there is sentimental value there you see.  Sounds daft I know but I really dont want to part with it.

Had a quick look on ebay at bits and they seem cheap enough.

I think its going to be a case of dragging it home really unless I can find a friendly english speaking mechanic here PDQ.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *GEMMY wrote: *Spark plug out, decent squirt of wd40 down the plughole wait..........then try. Worked on my seized garden vac. :wink:
> 
> Where are you :?:
> 
> tony


Is this serious?

Currently in Landes at the lake at Sanquinet, south western France.


----------



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

If I remember correctly, access to thec spark plug is via a flap in the bottom of the underseat storage compartment. :?:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Dave, no kidding

I will search for local dealers for you, now I know where you are.

tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.yelp.com/search?find_loc...73,44.329742507,-0.885772705078,44.6237089689

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks chaps and cheers for that Gemmy. Most of those are near us.

Still trying to find a way of getting the spark plug out.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You need to buy or borrow a compression tester. They are pretty cheap.

If you get 100psi or more, then get it fixed in France.

If less, then bring it home if you want to re-build it, otherwise scrap it.

Dave


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Forget putting WD40 down the plug hole, or any thing else for that matter.
From your brief description of what happened it does sound as though something has failed i.e. seized, it will not heal up with a quick squirt of anything!
I doubt a retail type establishment here is likely to be of affordable help and unlikely to do it quickly anyway.

It will depend how much you are prepared to pay to get it back to useable condition but from the age and mileage you'll probably need to find a helpful member or the like to do it for you on a hobby basis to make it financially viable.


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

Barry,just picked up on your most recent disaster!!
It may have seized as many have advised.However I just wonder if as you have not had a new belt since 2009,not knowing how many miles you have done on that belt,it could be a total failure of that belt.
Many on my Modern Vespa site have ad them break before 6,000 miles particularly if they have had a thrashing,or not OEm belts.
As others have said if it has seized best to take it back to UK.
I am 3 Kms off the N10 between Ruffec and Angouleme,if you want me to have a quick look for you in the next couple of days you are welcome.
Good workshop facilities and beer in fridge!!
More bike experience than scooter but do have 2 of them.
PM me if any help.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

baldeagle7470 said:


> Barry,just picked up on your most recent disaster!!
> It may have seized as many have advised.However I just wonder if as you have not had a new belt since 2009,not knowing how many miles you have done on that belt,it could be a total failure of that belt.
> Many on my Modern Vespa site have ad them break before 6,000 miles particularly if they have had a thrashing,or not OEm belts.
> As others have said if it has seized best to take it back to UK.
> ...


Now there's an offer. Top man 8)

Steve


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Gold star for that man, fantastic offer, Barry you cannot turn that down.

cabby


----------



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

Spark plug location

Peugeot Speedfight 2 100cc


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Baldeagle!

Thats a great offer thanks! PM Sent

I know where the spark plug is but I have no way of getting it out. Tried for ages to get a the right spanner. Nothing fits the bloody thing.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just to add. When I was trying to disconnect the plug I tried to start it and it did turn over even on the button and nearly fired. 

It was turning over then doing what I would describe as a wheeze. 

Then it just seazed completely. Cant even kick it over now.

I dont think its the belt. I carried a spare since 2009 and it broke again in Germany in 2012. The two times the belt has gone the engine actually keeps running. In fact you can rev it away and it just doesnt go anywhere. I do have a spare belt but Im certain its piston related.

Like I would know of course.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the scooter, it seems it's not our destiny to meet unfortunately as I am ok with bikes/scooters/engines and carry a full toolkit but am in Jura now. Good luck with the rest of your trip.


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

Well just phoned Baz and gave him directions to get here and he is coming tomorrow.
Bad timing as I have a very early hospital appt on Thursday as Wednesday may have been better for him.
Anyway we can get the plug out for sure,I have plug spanners from back in the day,can see if any piston movement then or any compression.
If cant fix it can at least give him a shoulder to cry on and a glass or two of something and EHU for the night :lol: .


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *baldeagle7470 wrote: *Well just phoned Baz and gave him directions to get here and he is coming tomorrow.
> Bad timing as I have a very early hospital appt on Thursday as Wednesday may have been better for him.
> Anyway we can get the plug out for sure,I have plug spanners from back in the day,can see if any piston movement then or any compression.
> If cant fix it can at least give him a shoulder to cry on and a glass or two of something and EHU for the night :lol: .


And much appreciated it is as well!

Autoroute reckons 132 miles and two and a half hours so make that 3 unless Mrs D wants to stop at a supermarket in which case it will be 6!

Thanks again

See you around lunchtime then!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.


Typical Barry, piston broke.. :lol: :lol: :lol: Chin up lad. :wink: 

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *rayrecrok wrote: *Hey up.
> Typical Barry, piston broke.. :lol: :lol: :lol: Chin up lad. :wink:
> 
> ray.


Bum Flipping Bum!!!!!

[fullalbumimg:f93686ecab]1721[/fullalbumimg:f93686ecab]


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Barry reckons the bike is part of the family.

And he calls it the Pig? :? 

Funny family. 8O


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Barry, you might need this:

http://www.yelp.co.uk/search?cflt=motorcycledealers&find_loc=Villedoux,+Charente-Maritime

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Pig not Dead!!*

Just turned in for the night after spending the afternoon with Brian and Andrea (Baldeagle7470).

Brian and I spent 5 hours working on the bike. Of course Brian suggested it might be the drive belt but I insisted having broke two that it couldnt be that as the bike always ran after the belt had broke and now it was completely seized.

So we stripped the entire engine and found the plug, piston and barrel to be completely fine. So we eventually took off the air filter carb and drive belt housing and the belt was indeed fubared. 

Worse than that though it had been shredded and gobbled up into the transmission and was the worlds worst job to get the bits out.

So when we finally removed the bits of drive belt and used the compressor to clean out all the crap and then put the engine back together the bike started first turn and ran sweet as a nut.

Problem was though we did not have the right pully tools to fit the spare belt I always carry in the van.

So I just need to find a bike shop that can fit the belt and all should hopefully be well.

Not only has this made my day but we were also treated to a great lunch and dinner and more beers than you can eat!

I cannot thank Brian and Andria enough for both helping us sort the bike and for being great hosts. Not sure where we will get the belt fitted but Brian has given us a list of dealers that should get it sorted.

Ive lost count now of the number of times MHF members have sorted my mess out for me but once again it comes to the rescue.

Will update you when "The Pig" is finally flying again!  That will indeed be a happy day! 

Thanks all for your advice.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

And folks wonder why we stay on THIS forum instead of jumping ship.......

Glad you got it sorted mate, and that the financial hit will be very gentle.

The Pig will live again!!!!!!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Barry buggers it, MHF members fix it for him. Situation normal. :roll: 

Good to know the Pig's boobies are no longer pointing skywards. 

Well done, Baldeagle.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Once again MHF has clearly demonstrated it' value - it is great to hear that the Pig is not going to be cut up into rashers and will ride again...

Thanks to Baldeagle for their help with Barry's problems, I am pleased that Barry chose to visit him when the offer was so generously made - that is one of the best things about MHF - the way that others try their utmost to help. Long may it last and prosper even if the actual mechanics of the forum have not changed much with VS's ownership.....

Dave


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys,
They left this morning and travelled to Niort where I had given Barry a list of garages I could recommend .
I did not want to put the new belt on as I didn't have a pulley for the variators doing any damage.Icleaned the casing out with my airline.
Just had a call from Barry who said the first garage were quiet and had the new belt on in 15 mins and he was on his way but €19 down on his beer fund so am over the moon for them and hopefully they can enjoy the last month of their trip without further disaster !!


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

mmh :--Penquin says :- " Once again MHF has clearly demonstrated it' value"

some people read MHF = MotorHomeFacts

others read MHF as MotorHomeFruitcakes

I do wonder if it should be "MoreHelpFor" but who could that be ? :lol:




but seriously what a great result and a great way of making friends


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It could of course also be interpreted as Motor Home Bun and yes, I know that is the wrong consonant....... but the automatic censor would delete it if I wrote the correct name....

But, to me MHF will always be MotorHome Facts - the original and the best, others may copy but none will equal....

I am on Fruitcakes but simply use that word to designate it,

Fun is obvious......

MuchHelpFound or ManyHandyFolk would also of course be appropriate.....

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

In Barry's case.......More Horrendous F(oul)ups! If you get my drift! :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes its all sorted. Well on the way to Brittany now so will give it a try in a few minutes.

If you dont hear from me in an hour its not gone well. 

Once again a big thanks to Baldeagle and MHF!

Cheers 

PS Baldeagle. I feel a bit bad about quaffing your last Speckled Hen beer that you had been saving for the past few years.

If anyones coming down from the UK could you pop into Tescos and buy a few tins and drop em off in the Charente please? Ta


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*UPDATE*

Just got back from a whizz around.

Its like a new bike.

I dunno if it was that Air intake that wasnt right or if it was the treatment you gave the barrel with the high octane super secret Aviation fuel  but it seems to have gained about 20hp which is odd as its only supposed to have about 8.

Also for ages now as I explained its been a bugger to start without loads of choke. Never used to be like that on a day where its 22 degrees even lately it would need lots of choke. Not any more and its revving much more free and responsive. 

Bloody brilliant.

I dont want to use it now though in case I break it again.

We always carry a spare belt thankfully as I wouldnt have got one in France (I learned the hard way in 2009). The one thats gone on is a cheap one off ebay so I may source a proper Peugeot one when we get home to put with all the other spare belts and bits.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

Glad the pig is snorting again and with a new lease of life.
I feel the air intake may have been squashed by the seat pan when someone had removed it previously ?
Enjoy riding again and don't worry about the Old Speckled Hen,was good having both of you stay and I can get some more on next years UK trip haha.


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

Glad the pig is snorting again and with a new lease of life.
I feel the air intake may have been squashed by the seat pan when someone had removed it previously ?
Enjoy riding again and don't worry about the Old Speckled Hen,was good having both of you stay and I can get some more on next years UK trip haha.


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*scooter*

hi i had a 2stroke which let me down ,found out the cylinder linings have had a fault that the piston picked up a bit of chrome off it causing loss of power, you could still try to kick start it with no joy as it did not have the compression to fire it ,has look had it it was covered by the guarantee,it went again though when i had to pay ,managed to get a secondhand cylinder, it would have been better to by a second hand engine kenny


----------

